
White House said to be in talks with Intel, TSMC to build more US chip factories - KoftaBob
https://www.engadget.com/white-house-intel-tsmc-us-factory-talks-165608078.html
======
HarryHirsch
Oof, that's worrying. The semiconductor foundries in Taiwan are as much a
national security concern as the oil from Saudi Arabia.

~~~
crimsonalucard
You don't think Nuclear weapons and a president named Trump is a security
concern for the rest of the world?

You're here worrying about semiconductor foundries? Why? Your phone already
has enough processing power to guide a nuclear bomb into the white house. It's
already a concern and it's already too late. Taiwan and the rest of the world
has computing technology well past a "security concern."

Of course anyone who's not white and American if they have any form of
computing technology that's better than the America makes it a security risk.
Are you actually afraid or are you so arrogant that you believe that only
America should have the latest and greatest technologies?

Makes sense because only a country with a wise and mature president like trump
and citizens genius enough to vote for him are privileged enough to have
"technology."

I'm tired of these racist bigoted opinions from blind white people who don't
understand of the world. Grow up. Stop being racist.

That's EOD here.

